# Snow goose jump



## zanebarre (Feb 25, 2009)

Me and three buddies did a sneak on some geese and got within 15 yards of them. We shot 16 times and killed 155. NO BANDS thats my luck haha what do yall think?>


----------



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

for the record this is the same guy that did the sneak with me in the pics i got up in my thread.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I will start it out positive. Good shooting guys!


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Just for your info your gunna get some hate messages on this one. 
As far as I'm concerned if done legally and respectfully to other hunters way to go. :sniper: Get out after them.

I have another 2 weeks before i get to chase them. Hopefully we can pull them into the decoys! Good luck the rest of the season....

And que the haters! :fiddle:


----------



## zanebarre (Feb 25, 2009)

Before u send a stupid hate message don't, cause I don't care what u think I jump geese so what. I hunt geese over spreads and jumpin them. I can send pics over spreads if u want but it's fun both ways. Both are a way to hunt geese but jumpin them is more economical if u ask me ha ha. If u don't think stalkin is hunting I guess the American Indians were not hunters. But in my opinion it's just another way to get the job done.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

im not trying to start anything but 155 geese with 16 shots seems a little high... good work tho, i can't wait to shoot some in about a month!


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

The only thing I'll add for y'all is I hope you watched carefully for cripples falling out of the flock as they went away..............and that it's nice to see green grass........


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

What do you guys do with all of them? Jerky, pepper sticks,sausage?


----------



## zanebarre (Feb 25, 2009)

We had cripples everywhere we ran around for an hour. And we gave alot of the meat to the poor


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

The american indians used bow and arrow, not a shot gun.

If your givin this kid a hard time. stop and think. if you have never snuck a damn goose in your life and you come on here and say that, than thats great for you. obviously you havnt hunted very long. Or you started hunting geese at a older age.
I have hunted them buggers since i was 12. couldnt aford 4k to spend on dekes. So we snuck em. I never fired and killed 155, 0r 100.
we only killed a couple at a time. our limit here is 15 per person.

Aint for me anymore. I would rather sit in a blind all day and kill 1 or two than sneak up to a feeding flock that takes no skill and is un sporting.

They were smart enough to not come to your spread, but not smart enough to see you sneaking through the brush/ditch.

*edited*


----------



## zanebarre (Feb 25, 2009)

*deleted*


----------



## zanebarre (Feb 25, 2009)

*deleted*


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Boy is the intelligence shining in here this am.. :eyeroll:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Not for me. But you definetly made it happen. Nice work in that respect. And good job finding someone to take the meat!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Enough already.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

Indians that snuck geese back in the day didnt have trucks, 4weelers they did it because they NEEDED the meat. not for a good dead and help some drug addict.
I am sorry guys.
I was helpin his case and this crap.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Someone better lock this one it's not going to get any better.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

sorry didnt see new posts.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

WOW 9 birds per shot is a pretty respectable ratio haha nice job boys.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

it comes down to everyone has snuck a goose before.

dont give him a hard time.

That is all i was saying. to start with. Good luck bud, hope you do good. it is fun. and everyonce in awhile it feels good to slaughter em.

all i was saying is i would rather do it over my hard work and money.


----------



## zanebarre (Feb 25, 2009)

If my message was not deleted u could read where I said "did u read where I wrote Indians had shotguns" no u can't find it where u quote me so I never said that y are u so ignorant man


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow you guys give it up already..Hey Z just let it die. :beer:


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

I didnt say you said they did. i was saying they had a bow, not a shotgun (like you guys did i hope?)
Welcome to the nodak outdoors enjoy your stay if you do.

~Lock it~


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Enough chances.. LOCKED


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Anyone involved with throwing mud in this thread better reread my warning post in the forum:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... p?p=562512


----------

